# Calling dog owners.



## gavroche (23 Sep 2019)

How often to you buy toys for your beloved dogs? Molly gets a new toy practically every Friday because her toys don't last long. She chews them up rather quickly although she has had a green plastic snake for a while now and it is still lasting.


----------



## vickster (23 Sep 2019)

Get a proper big bone or a kong?


----------



## si_c (23 Sep 2019)

My old dog had plenty of toys and ignored most of them, but give him one of those smoked filled bones and he'd be happy for a week.

My Sister has a doberman, nothing lasts. Depends on the Dog.


----------



## Kajjal (23 Sep 2019)

Our terrier destroys most dog proof toys in minutes, we took one back and the shop thought we must have a huge dog. It also gets annoyed when dogs walk past the garden and “trims” the hedge at the same time. There is nothing growing on the hedge below about three feet. It ate a dog proof pig toy and the squeaker got stuck inside it which resulted in it exploding from both ends. It also tried to swallow a pigs ear whole and I had to reach into it to drag it out before it choked to death.

We just buy really tough toys and cross our fingers. To be fair apart from the hedge trimming and toy destruction everything else is fine.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Sep 2019)

Listen to Vickster. Get a Kong. A black one, not a red one. My dog eats a tennis ball in 3 minutes, but a black Kong lasts three or four years. Red ones, not much longer than a tennis ball. I like the "rating" on the black Kongs too - "for extreme chewers".


----------



## gavroche (23 Sep 2019)

I don't like her to use the same toys all the time so diversity keeps her busy. She has a Kong too but ignores it now. Cocker Spaniels are renowned for destroying everything but to be fair, she never has a go at furniture and very good in the car.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Sep 2019)

Needs more exercise & challenging


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2019)

My GSD couldn't destroy these and he could burst a football (leather un) in seconds. DAMHIKT but the Sunday League lads were very pi$$ed off.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

Field lab, which means even "indestructible" toys last mere minutes.


----------



## vickster (23 Sep 2019)

Just be careful she doesn’t end up with a load of Chinese plastic in her gut or damaging her mouth


----------



## dan_bo (23 Sep 2019)

We had a big lurcher who'd destroy one of them huge dinosaur hide bones in minutes would be happy with a knotted rope thing for weeks.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

My dog steals my Y fronts put the laundry basket - gods honest truth! Perhaps the meaty smell attracts him?


----------



## gavroche (23 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> My dog steals my Y fronts put the laundry basket - gods honest truth! Perhaps the meaty smell attracts him?


Has he ever suffered from fume intoxication as a result of sniffing your Y fronts?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Sep 2019)

We have a Whippet, all of their spare time is spent sleeping. Toys last forever.


----------



## Smudge (23 Sep 2019)

My Staffy can chew through almost any toy in no time. The one toy that does last him a long time is a Boomer Ball, but even those he will persevere and persevere until he finally puts a hole in it, then its not far away from being obliterated.


----------



## GM (23 Sep 2019)

Our dog goes through about 6 kong balls a month, it's not that he chews them to bits, it's the other dogs run off with them!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2019)

The attack terrier looks cute, so I'm told, but he can destroy most toys in seconds. 
Oddly, the only ones that consistently survive are a £1 spiky ball from Wilko, or some "whistling" rubber balls from Home Bargains. 
Anything else gets destroyed, Kong included.


----------



## Beebo (23 Sep 2019)

Surely this is very much dog dependent. 
My brothers British bulldog will destroy almost any dog toy in minutes where as my friends French bulldog is far easier on his chewy toys.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Our dog goes through about 6 kong balls a month, it's not that he chews them to bits, it's the other dogs run off with them!


So true! It’s Whippety generosity....


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> My dog steals my Y fronts put the laundry basket - gods honest truth! Perhaps the meaty smell attracts him?


Or maybe your dog just like vintage cheddar cheese!


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My GSD couldn't destroy these and he could burst a football (leather un) in seconds. DAMHIKT but the Sunday League lads were very pi$$ed off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 486380



A big no no that. A friend's dog had to have rope removed by the vet, using a knife and other unspeakable instruments of surgery.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Our dog goes through about 6 kong balls a month, it's not that he chews them to bits, it's the other dogs run off with them!


Kong balls are rubbish. Even tennis balls last longer. Get the black Kong rubber Michelin man thingy,


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Sep 2019)

Our spaniel doesn't destroy toys anymore he seemed to grow out of the habit so has lots of toys, the border collie puppy on the other hand loves pulling stuffing out of toys but both dogs will play with most toys. I have found ( after extensive research ie. buying lots of toys) most of the Kong branded toys last pretty well and even Orla the puppy hasn't managed to trash them yet although she is trying. Orla's favourite toy is a squeaky space hopper and Louis's is a fluffy duck.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> A big no no that. A friend's dog had to have rope removed by the vet, using a knife and other unspeakable instruments of surgery.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Our dog goes through about 6 kong balls a month, it's not that he chews them to bits, it's the other dogs run off with them!



A mate of mine used to be the bloke who castrated the gorillas to make Kong's Balls.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Sep 2019)

My shepherd x husky likes to strip the fur off of tennis balls, after chewing the squeaky bit to death. The lurcher x collie just likes to chase things. As a solution, he gets the ball at the park only as does she. At home a rope bone to chase for her, and a squeaky toy for him, but supervised play, and removed before destruction. Had the same squeaky ball for about 4 years now, he loves it.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Sep 2019)

Etty, it must be said, can't be arsed with toys these days.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2019)

My Jackshit (Jack Russell/Shih Tzu) doesn't bother with toys or hard dog chews. Neither did my two JR's before him. I wonder if toys are a big dog thing? I gave him this rock hard bone shaped thing to chew. It took him half an hour to nibble one corner and he did that with a look on his face as if to say what the feck is it?!. I took the thing down my local pub to give it to the brown labrador pub dog. It ate the whole thing in about 15 minutes.


----------



## gavroche (23 Sep 2019)

Molly will chase balls at home, in the garden, but can't be bothered anywhere else, beach , park or woods. She just follows her nose then or just runs for the sake of running.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

A local chap has Great Danes, and feeds them burglars as a play toy.

A few years back he'd come him to find his house had been broken into. It looked like they'd got in one room but the dogs had gone nuts at him and prevented him from entering the rest of the house.

One of the dogs developed a cough and went off its food, so a few days later the chap took the dog to the vets. The vet discovered half a human hand, thumb and forefinger, wedged in the dogs throat. My how we all cheered when that crime was raised at morning briefing, although we never discovered who the hapless burglar was. 

So next time your dog needs a play toy simply feed him or her a burglar.


----------



## SteveF (24 Sep 2019)

He's not quite got the hang of the flying ring...


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My GSD couldn't destroy these and he could burst a football (leather un) in seconds. DAMHIKT but the Sunday League lads were very pi$$ed off.
> 
> 
> View attachment 486380




My Border Terrier loved them. 
She would shake it like a loon... Ankles got a good thrashing.. As did anything in range. 

Kongs are good as said.


----------



## Mile195 (24 Sep 2019)

My dog has toys and they've all lasted years. These days, during the summer he picks them up, takes them outside, then immediately drops them and walks away leaving them to the foxes. In the winter they stay on the lounge floor as he prefers to spend the time sleeping or licking himself!..

However, when we first got him at 18 months old, he would chew a bit, and we found the "Nylabone" things seemed to last best. They claim to help keep teeth clean too. How true that is I don't know though.


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

Nothing lasts more than a few minutes with Mya, my Akita. 
Especially her ex squeaky squirrel, that she hollowed out via the throat to stop it squeaking!


----------



## keithmac (28 Sep 2019)

Be careful with the rope toys, our Lab had one and it got smallet and smaller as she chewed it.

We binned it in the end but a month later she threw up what looked like a dead rat!, it was all the rope..

She'd been eating and pooing fine and happy as always so nothing to say anything was wrong.


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

keithmac said:


> Be careful with the rope toys, our Lab had one and it got smallet and smaller as she chewed it.
> 
> We binned it in the end but a month later she threw up what looked like a dead rat!, it was all the rope..
> 
> She'd been eating and pooing fine and happy as always so nothing to say anything was wrong.


I’m surprised it didn’t digest it. Dogs stomachs are pretty hardcore and can digest bone and all sorts. 
Maybe the little bits of rope sit like fur-balls and don’t go down properly?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> I’m surprised it didn’t digest it. Dogs stomachs are pretty hardcore and can digest bone and all sorts.
> Maybe the little bits of rope sit like fur-balls and don’t go down properly?


I've seen some cheap ones made of synthetic fibres.


----------



## keithmac (28 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> I’m surprised it didn’t digest it. Dogs stomachs are pretty hardcore and can digest bone and all sorts.
> Maybe the little bits of rope sit like fur-balls and don’t go down properly?



Our Lab is raw fed and eats raw bones now and again without any issue.

As Raleighnut said it may have been synthetic rope but it wasn't cheap..

My wife genuinely thought she'd eaten a rat and thrown it back up at first, lovely!.

We've got these from Pets At Home now and they're pretty hard wearing.


----------



## Saluki (28 Sep 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 486386
> We have a Whippet, all of their spare time is spent sleeping. Toys last forever.






Smooth coat Saluki here (Dad was 1/4 greyhound and 3/4 saluki, Mum a pure smoothie hence his colouring). Toys last forever. His favourite toy is a rope with a tennis ball on. He has 2 black kongs and we fill them with treats, seal with a smear of quark or yoghurt, then freeze. When I go to work, he has a kongcicle to ease the parting.
He is genuinely gentle with toys. If he finds a loo roll or box of tissues, it’s another story. I have come home to a snow scene quite a few times.


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

Synthetic fibres are a different story, plastic doesn’t break down well at all.
I get Serrano ham bones for Mya, she has 2 a day and eats them like slices of toast. I’m quite jealous as my teeth are not even capable of getting through crusty rolls anymore!
The Akita is a little more suited to eating bones, etc than most breeds though, huge neck, massive jaw and cast iron stomach, built purely for hunting and scavenging large prey in the mountains of Japan. She is the original hunting style Akita Inu, not the cute fluffy show dog type, and definitely no Hachiko!


----------



## gavroche (28 Sep 2019)

Well, the last toy I bought her last Friday lasted 24 hours !


----------



## Salar (28 Sep 2019)

Our dogs toy crate. Yes, there are some odd looking things in there. 

I think he has OCD as he tidies his toys up and likes to line up the balls on the floor.





He destroys rope toys or anything soft, so all toys heavy duty.


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Sep 2019)

Greyhound here, and it all depends if she can be arsed to get off the sofa, or indeed open one eye. (Two eyes would be pushing her exercise levels and is usually reserved for her daily 5 minute amble, weather permitting of course. )




She does have snuggle pillar though.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Sep 2019)

My wife's a sucker for buying toys for Bruce (see profile pic) they don't last anytime at all, but they both get enjoyment.

Tried a kong and he's not interested. He has a black kong bone to put treats in, but he's bitten through that too


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I've seen some cheap ones made of synthetic fibres.


Synthetic or organic, there's no way a dog's stomach will break down those fibres. They can dissolve bone because of the alkaline/acid relationship of the two inside the stomach, but cellulose and lignin is not digestible by dogs. If ever you've had to pull strands of grass from your dog's arse, that should convince you. 

Rope is dangerous for dogs. Period.


----------



## Salar (28 Sep 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> If ever you've had to pull strands of grass from your dog's arse, that should convince you.



Had to do that a couple of times to one dog I had, and he was a Rhodesian Ridgeback, not one to argue with. 🐕


----------



## Saluki (28 Sep 2019)

oldfatfool said:


> Greyhound here, and it all depends if she can be arsed to get off the sofa, or indeed open one eye. (Two eyes would be pushing her exercise levels and is usually reserved for her daily 5 minute amble, weather permitting of course. )
> View attachment 486871
> 
> She does have snuggle pillar though.


I would rather like snuggle pillar for myself. Stuff the dog! Actually Toffee would love this. It would live in his basket and he would curl around it.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Synthetic or organic, there's no way a dog's stomach will break down those fibres. They can dissolve bone because of the alkaline/acid relationship of the two inside the stomach, but cellulose and lignin is not digestible by dogs. If ever you've had to pull strands of grass from your dog's arse, that should convince you.
> 
> Rope is dangerous for dogs. Period.


Nope never had to pull grass out of any of my 5 dogs bums.


----------



## keithmac (28 Sep 2019)

One of the joys pulling grass out of your dogs rear end!. Both ours love the fresh grass early summer (apparently it tastes nice and sweet)..


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2019)

keithmac said:


> One of the joys pulling grass out of your dogs rear end!. Both ours love the fresh grass early summer (apparently it tastes nice and sweet)..


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Oct 2019)

keithmac said:


> One of the joys pulling grass out of your dogs rear end!. Both ours love the fresh grass early summer (apparently it tastes nice and sweet)..


Is this before or after? Like Kopi Luwak coffee?


----------



## NorthernSky (18 Oct 2019)

my mrs would buy a new toy every week if she could  she gets those stuffed toys and they last 2mins, then the stuffings ripped out and on the floor. i was tripping over about 4 different balls the other day!
if i see it hasn't been played with in a while i just bin it now, or put it away


----------



## Proto (25 Oct 2019)

Have to confess to hardly ever buying toys for our dog, Lexie the Lurcher (greyhound/collie cross).

Current favourite is her frisbee which she chases and catches mid air. The current one floats, previous one didn’t and was lost in a river in France somewhere when she dived in to cool down, dropped the frisbee and it sank beneath the water, much to her bewilderment.
Footballs don’t last very long, get punctured and deflate, but she doesn’t seem to mind, as long as it’s kickable and she can play goalkeeper.

That’s about it, frisbee and a football. Oh, and tennis balls and a thrower thing. Black missile chasing the ball. She even brings it back and puts it at your feet.


----------



## Notafettler (20 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> My dog steals my Y fronts put the laundry basket - gods honest truth! Perhaps the meaty smell attracts him?








Mine has thing for socks. Not clean ones just well worn ones.


----------



## mickle (20 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> My dog steals my Y fronts put the laundry basket - gods honest truth! Perhaps the meaty smell attracts him?


My dog finds cat shoot irresistible. Go figure.


----------



## Smudge (20 Feb 2020)

mickle said:


> My dog finds cat shoot irresistible. Go figure.



Many dogs will eat cat crap, mine included. Its the high meat content in cat food. Also bigger dogs i've had in the past, that can reach inside the toilet, will happily drink out of it. Also, fox crap is like Chanel No 5 to dogs and they will happily roll in it to get that disgusting smell on them.


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2020)

Every night when we go to bed, my dog takes one of my socks and goes to sleep with it. Bless her.


----------



## keithmac (21 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> Many dogs will eat cat crap, mine included. Its the high meat content in cat food. Also bigger dogs i've had in the past, that can reach inside the toilet, will happily drink out of it. Also, fox crap is like Chanel No 5 to dogs and they will happily roll in it to get that disgusting smell on them.



Our first Lab isn't bothered by fox poo, youngest is a "roller" though and it bloody stinks when she does it!.


----------



## rivers (21 Feb 2020)

My dog isn't a chewer, so only when I see something she might like, normally a ball or food puzzle. She doesn't even chew on her doggy toothbrush, she just licks it. But if it's not a ball, food, or a puzzle filled with food she shows no interest. She's weird, just like her owners


----------



## Notafettler (6 Mar 2020)

This is the only thing she destroys. Not all that interested in toys although does have some sort of furry animal with an annoying squeak which she has had for a few years. She plays with it for 5 minutes most nights after she has eaten. Frisbee, tennis balls and gun dog dummy generally go undamaged although all she does is retrieve them.


----------

